# Costumes for goldens



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I got Ranger's (and Blue's) costumes at a pet store. They were already on sale! I paid $5 for each costume. Wal-Mart and Target both had dog costumes, too. 

And sometimes toddler costumes can be made dog-appropriate with a minimum of sewing skills. Years ago, I cut a tail hole in one of my brother's old costumes and dressed my border collie up in it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

There's a website in the UK for doggie costumes, coats and accessories etc. I think it was something like "Designer Dogs", I will try and find out and let you know, I think Pets At Home were doing something as well. Barnaby says definately don't dress Sammy up like a fairy!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> There's a website in the UK for doggie costumes, coats and accessories etc. I think it was something like "Designer Dogs", I will try and find out and let you know, I think Pets At Home were doing something as well. Barnaby says definately don't dress Sammy up like a fairy!!


Haha Sammy says 'thanks Barnaby Hollie will listen to you because you're a wise gold'. It was so cute. My Dad was like 'he's a boy you can't possibly dress him up in that'. It had little wings and everything :--heart: lol. I just love looking at everyones dog costume pics, they're all so good!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

What's wrong with fairy costumes?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

If I could find a fairy costume for Ranger, he'd be wearing it every day of the year. 

As it was, he's lucky I couldn't find the Alice in Wonderland Cheshire cat costume in XL...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am thinking a magician's outfit for Sammy. I like something with a Harry Potter theme!!.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Sadie is going to be Winnie the Pooh this year. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Petsmart had them 75percent off over the weekend!


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooklyn will be an alligator ... Courtesy of Petco and my mom lol










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> What's wrong with fairy costumes?


They look adorable


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Ranger said:


> If I could find a fairy costume for Ranger, he'd be wearing it every day of the year.
> 
> As it was, he's lucky I couldn't find the Alice in Wonderland Cheshire cat costume in XL...


I think Ranger and Sammy would both be adorable in fairy costumes 



swishywagga said:


> Am thinking a magician's outfit for Sammy. I like something with a Harry Potter theme!!.


We did consider that idea. I shall look into it 



Darthsadier said:


> Sadie is going to be Winnie the Pooh this year.


Oh my, that is the cutest ever, plase post pics would love to see her!




LIDDLEMAR said:


> Brooklyn will be an alligator ... Courtesy of Petco and my mom lol



Brooklyn you are the cutest alligator I have ever seen!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hollie, the Amazon website have some cute oufits, saw the Winnie The Pooh one. Alot of them are for smaller dogs though. Still like the idea of Professor Dumbledor, Sammy could do some tricks like making socks disappear!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Hollie, the Amazon website have some cute oufits, saw the Winnie The Pooh one. Alot of them are for smaller dogs though. Still like the idea of Professor Dumbledor, Sammy could do some tricks like making socks disappear!!


We saw a few in pets at home but they were all for tiny dogs. Oh my yes, Sammy certainly makes lots of non-food items disappear :doh: it'd be perfect for him. I will have a look on Amazon now. I think Barnaby would also make a great Professor Dumbledor because he's so wise. Would he not let you even put a little cape on him?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

No way!, he had a coat when he was little and hated it. I got him a rain coat a couple of years ago and he just chewed and grabbed at it until he managed to get it off. He just looked at me with a look of total humiliation on his face!! I saw a lovely suit and bow tie once, he would have looked so cute.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Marshall's and Tjmaxx have dog costumes. I was in there in the beginning of the month and they had a shark costume in XL......of course I'm thinking...Mako....shark...perfect!! But I didn't buy it and now they are sold out:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

...found these online, I'd love to do the lion!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

We got Maizy's at Target. She will be a Ruff-eree this year.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I get most of my stuff at Thrift stores. Those "Sexy Lady" costumes fit dogs really well.:


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

I think all I can do this year is tie a blanket around Kiki's neck and say she's a superhero. Anything else will be torn apart LOL


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I love the lion and tiger goldens, so cute! Claires friend - those photos are brilliant  beautiful goldies. I love all your costume pics. Goldens dressed up always look so happy  lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Not Goldens, but I love these costumes.

Cassie would never go for it though.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Me and my sister are hopefully going shopping tomorrow to try and find Sammy a halloween costume *yay*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Me and my sister are hopefully going shopping tomorrow to try and find Sammy a halloween costume *yay*


Can't wait to see what you get him!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

There will defo be pics if we can get him to hold still for long enough


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maddie won't let me put anything her. She's such a brat.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hollie, how did you get on selecting an outfit for your handsome gentleman Sammy?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Hollie, how did you get on selecting an outfit for your handsome gentleman Sammy?


We have one, but haven't got round to trying it on him yet  it may be a disaster but we shall see. If he manages to stay still long enough there will be photos. There was an adorable pumpkin outfit, but it would have been too small so we had to leave it. It was so cute though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Molson will be a rufferee- it's from Target and it was under $10 I think.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

NikB8 said:


> Molson will be a rufferee- it's from Target and it was under $10 I think.


I LOVE Molson's costume, so cute!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, so...this isn't going perfectly. Tomorrow I put more orange on her, add the black, but what do I use for the white around her eyes? Is there anything not harmful to her that won't be sticky?

Odd, she doesn't look as happy as the other dog. :wave:


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

I want to get Cooper a turtle costume but I don't think the hubby will go for it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Okay, so...this isn't going perfectly. Tomorrow I put more orange on her, add the black, but what do I use for the white around her eyes? Is there anything not harmful to her that won't be sticky?
> 
> Odd, she doesn't look as happy as the other dog. :wave:


She's going to look great when you've finished and I'm sure she'll be as happy as the golden in the pic when she's done  I'm not sure what you could use for the white. I'd probably just do the orange and black to avoid going too close to her eyes. Can't wait to see the finished photo of her, so cute.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Okay, so...this isn't going perfectly. Tomorrow I put more orange on her, add the black, but what do I use for the white around her eyes? Is there anything not harmful to her that won't be sticky?
> 
> Odd, she doesn't look as happy as the other dog. :wave:


Hahahaha AWESOME! However this turns out, I love that you're trying it! I think in the pic that the golden was just paler color-wise, and that they just avoided colouring certain areas with the orange so that the contrast made it look more white? I found that pic when I searched 'Chinese dog dying craze'. Here's a closer image of the front: 







And here's a bunch of other dogs. Apparently this is being done at specialized grooming salons!



















































Not sure what to think about this fad!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

It's a bit weird, says the woman holding two cans of spray paint.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I just love how skeptical she looks- " are we really doing this???"
I can't wait to see pics of the finished product! I'm almost inspired enough to find a costume for my guys now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

This morning it looks even worse. Definitely traffic cone orange. Dang. Oh well. I'm going to finish this. I should be embarrassed tormenting my tolerant dog.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, not as truly awful as I thought. But I don't think I'm going to let her see herself in the mirror.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think she looks bad at all! Good job Gwen!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

A long haired tiger, I think you did a great job!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

She looks amazing, great job!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

She looks amazing  i love it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow! So impressive!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

She looks adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

You did an awesome job!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

You need to tell us how people react to you walking her down the street!!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> You need to tell us how people react to you walking her down the street!!


Lots of double-takes, lots of smiles and lots of cameras. 

I'm hoping to video-tape her at the agility practice tonight and post that.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> You need to tell us how people react to you walking her down the street!!


Yes, definitely do this please!  She looks great, it must have taken you ages to do it. What a good patient girl she is letting you do that. Sammy would have been off doing zoomies after 30 seconds lol.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is Hannah's. She and her brother will be an elf. She wasn't to thrilled with her costume. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Remy is a Rufferree at the superbowl, so that cannot be halloween for him. Remy loves to dress up, because he loves who people react to it.

I think he'll be a fireman this year, will post a pic once I try the costume on.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

bemyangell said:


> Here is Hannah's. She and her brother will be an elf. She wasn't to thrilled with her costume. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hannah is the cutest little elf I've ever seen  her tiny boots are adorable.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

The doctor will see you now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I think you did an awesome job!!!! I have thought about doing that, but too chicken....Does the paint wash out or wear out? I'm sitting here thinking about what I could do with stencils and paint.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Yes, definitely do this please!  She looks great, it must have taken you ages to do it. What a good patient girl she is letting you do that. Sammy would have been off doing zoomies after 30 seconds lol.


It didn't take long at all. It was very fast putting the black on. The orange "base coat" took the longest, maybe one to two minutes.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

MaureenM said:


> I think you did an awesome job!!!! I have thought about doing that, but too chicken....Does the paint wash out or wear out? I'm sitting here thinking about what I could do with stencils and paint.


Stencils is the way to go if you want nice details. The spray colored hair spray leaves fairly quickly. She is almost (but not quite) back to normal. 

She also tried very hard to rub up against all my furniture when I put it on her initially. Ick!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Mrskuhn said:


> View attachment 282161
> View attachment 282169
> 
> 
> ...


That's the cutest Doctor!!

Also love how the golden tiger as well!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper has turned into a tiger this year.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Jasper looks great  you've done such a good job with the stripes! I bet everyone is stopping him in the street.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Not yet they haven't lol. I live in the country side and going to the in-laws in a bit for a walk.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

What kind of paint did u use on jasper? He looks great.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

I used the Petpaint Black spray. One can did that and there was none left in the can lol.


----------



## EvaDog (Jun 16, 2013)

Super cute alligator!! I found a pumpkin costume at Petsmart in XL but it was full price. I figured Eva would hate it and it would be a waste of money. I'm regretting leaving it in the store now. Even if she only had it on for a few minutes, it would have been adorable.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

EvaDog said:


> Super cute alligator!! I found a pumpkin costume at Petsmart in XL but it was full price. I figured Eva would hate it and it would be a waste of money. I'm regretting leaving it in the store now. Even if she only had it on for a few minutes, it would have been adorable.


Aw, nevermind. I wanted to get Sammy a pumpkin costume too but the ones in the shop were tiny and wouldn't have fit him.

Keep the costume photos coming everyone


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Sammy*

Here is Sammy in his first ever halloween outfit  Our little golden devil, he's an angel really though lol. He was good having his costume put on, think the devil horns annoyed him more than anything. He did a nice sit stay while we took some pics...


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

My daughter made this to prove that Winnie has more costumes then her...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Here is Sammy in his first ever halloween outfit  Our little golden devil, he's an angel really though lol. He was good having his costume put on, think the devil horns annoyed him more than anything. He did a nice sit stay while we took some pics...


Love it!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Winniesmom said:


> My daughter made this to prove that Winnie has more costumes then her...
> View attachment 285785
> 
> 
> ...



I love the one with the babushka on her head!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Winnie looks adorable in all of her costumes


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> I love the one with the babushka on her head!


My husband calls her abused! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is Kea's! The best part is I'm teaching a class in the wildlife sciences building on campus today, and I'm totally bringing her with me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey, you're lucky! We're on our third golden, and my hubby is absolutely horrified at the prospect of me even thinking about putting a costume on Brinkley!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

KeaColorado said:


> Here is Kea's! The best part is I'm teaching a class in the wildlife sciences building on campus today, and I'm totally bringing her with me.
> 
> View attachment 285817
> 
> ...


Kea looks brilliant  I bet the students will love her appearance for their class!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Here is Sammy in his first ever halloween outfit  Our little golden devil, he's an angel really though lol. He was good having his costume put on, think the devil horns annoyed him more than anything. He did a nice sit stay while we took some pics...


Sammy you look adorable!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Sammy you look adorable!!


He said 'Thank you Barnaby's Mom. I did attempt to grab my cape and do zoomies outside with it until Hollie stopped me :no:'


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

HolDaisy said:


> Kea looks brilliant  I bet the students will love her appearance for their class!


Thank you! And we will be walking right past the sign on the door that says no dogs inside the building :curtain:


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley and her best buds!






































Happy Halloween to all!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> He said 'Thank you Barnaby's Mom. I did attempt to grab my cape and do zoomies outside with it until Hollie stopped me :no:'


From Barnaby, Sammy, I wish we lived nearer, I could teach you so many of my favourite tricks, I can wrap my mum round my little paw!!. P.S. Zoomies are good, I get the senior zoomies all the time x


----------

